# Who gets to fight who?



## Ronin74 (Apr 7, 2009)

Here's a hypothetical question I have. If someone where to prove themselves as an up-and-coming fighter, with the sole intention of trying to better themselves by testing their skills, would they hit a wall if they chose not to be under a contract?

In other words, if Joe MMA proved he had the skills to go toe-to-toe with a world champion, would he be held back for not wanting to be bound by a contract stating he had x # of matches to fight?


----------



## searcher (Apr 7, 2009)

I would think that you would never get a chance to face a person in the position of being a world champion if you were not under contract with that particular organization.    You would most likely never be able to get a sanctioned event with a world champion.

JMO.


----------



## Ronin74 (Apr 7, 2009)

searcher said:


> I would think that you would never get a chance to face a person in the position of being a world champion if you were not under contract with that particular organization. You would most likely never be able to get a sanctioned event with a world champion.
> 
> JMO.


Unfortunately, that's what I was thinking. I see MMA as a good competition format with which a martial artist can test his/her fighting ability. However, if the "best" are always reserved for fighters under contract, it does leave out those who aren't in it for the fame or fortune.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 8, 2009)

I think this only applies to the Americans, the organisations we have here don't require you to be under contract. The UFC isn't necessarily 'the best', it's perhaps the biggest now there's no Pride but doesn't always mean it has the best fighters. 
There also are no world champions in MMA as no organisation has the sole say over championships.


----------



## Nolerama (Apr 8, 2009)

MMA is a game, and you're going to have to play by the rules. Work hard. Fight. Get known. Fight. Get signed. Fight. Possibly win a title. Then fight some more.

It sucks that it has to be that way. But how would you feel if there was an open challenge policy and you were the Title Holder and everyone and their mother wanted a piece of you.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 8, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> MMA is a game, and you're going to have to play by the rules. Work hard. Fight. Get known. Fight. Get signed. Fight. Possibly win a title. Then fight some more.
> 
> It sucks that it has to be that way. But how would you feel if there was an open challenge policy and you were the Title Holder and everyone and *their mother wanted a piece of you*.


 
Mmm, lets think here, I guess it would depend on what the mother looked like! ROFL :ultracool do you have MILFS there?


----------



## Nolerama (Apr 8, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Mmm, lets think here, I guess it would depend on what the mother looked like! ROFL :ultracool do you have MILFS there?



Oh man... I do work as a bouncer at a "cougar" bar on the weekends.

I don't turn my back to some of them... But then again, I don't make eye contact either... That's how they KNOW you're scared.


----------



## Ronin74 (Apr 9, 2009)

Cougars... 

Anywho, I think the "open door" policy would be great, given some stipulations. For instance, maintaining the weight limit requirements, and allowing some period of time between fights.


----------

